# Alarma en CNC Fanuc



## yreloba (Ago 30, 2018)

Saludos a todos de antemano, estamos presentando un alarma en un torno CNC con control FANUC, seguidamente la descripción:
Alarm message
300 APC ALARM : Z AXIS NEED ZRN
306 APC ALARM : Z AXIS BATTERY ZERO

Estamos claro que la primera alarma aparece por causa de la segunda y por la ausencia de voltaje en la batería se borran los datos de referencia de este eje.
Queremos saber si alguien sabe donde se ubica esta batería para proceder al cambio, hemos cambiado una batería que se encuentra visible en el servo driver de 6V (panasonic) y aun así permanece esta alarma.

Gracias a todos,
Saludos nuevamente.
Yusley Reloba


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2018)

Están en el drive correspondiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2018)

Foto  por favor !


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2018)

Después de cambiada debe desaparecer la alarma de batería y quedar la de referencia --> Referenciar el eje para que desaparezca.


----------



## yreloba (Ago 30, 2018)

Pronto les muestro fotos, pero ya he cambiado dos veces la bateria de la imagen mostrada por Eduardo y como ya les he descrito continua la alarma.
Hay un detalle que quizas nos sirva de algo, cuando llegamos a revisar el torno el operador no dice que ese driver nunca había tenido baterías, me resulto extraño y por eso he probado dos veces baterías nuevas de 6V.
Existe algun otro lugar donde pueda estar esta batería y no en este que se nota en la imagen mostrada por Eduardo?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2018)

yreloba dijo:


> Pronto les muestro fotos, pero ya he cambiado dos veces la bateria de la imagen mostrada por Eduardo y como ya les he descrito continua la alarma.



No te equivocaste de drive?  

Los mensajes de alarma te los debería sacar apretando RESET y referenciando. 

Las baterías son originales o mandaste a hacer el pack?  Te pregunto porque es una conexión serie-paralelo que desconcierta a los "baterilleros".


Casualmente esta mañana nos saltó el mismo en un centro de mecanizado con Fanuc 21.  A dos ejes se les murió la batería (que tengo que mandar a comprar) y encima no te dejaba referenciar.
Por suerte la negación a referenciar era solamente problema de software de Fanuc,  fué apagarlo y volverlo a encender para que recobre la salud.


-----------------------------



> Existe algun otro lugar donde pueda estar esta batería y no en este que se nota en la imagen mostrada por Eduardo?



La batería del encoder es ésa.


----------



## yreloba (Ago 30, 2018)

Ahí les va alguna imagenes, ya me comentaran


----------



## yreloba (Sep 4, 2018)

Hemos seguido trabajando con el error de todas las mañanas :
300 APC ALARM : Z AXIS NEED ZRN
306 APC ALARM : Z AXIS BATTERY ZERO
para ello vamos al parametro 1815 y hacemos referencia nuevamente, pero ahora ha comenzado a sucedernos algo extraño, cada vez que apago y enciendo la unidad, (sin desconectar el interruptor general) me resalta las alarmas siguientes después de que uno de los ejes comineza a moverse solo, deslizandose hacia su maximo recorrido (hacia abajo):
A continuación la nueva alarma:
401 SERVO ALARM : X AXIS VRDY OFF
401 SERVO ALARM : Z AXIS VRDY OFF
410 SERVO ALARM : X AXIS EXCESS ERR
El eje que se mueve es el X (este eje tiene freno en el motor), en este caso el Z no se mueve porque esta horizontal.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jose Luis Machuca Silva (Oct 18, 2019)

Saludos a todos.
Si la referencia está perdida no hay control sobre el servomotor. Cuando enciendes el torno se libera el freno mecánico electrico del eje X, y si no hay control este se caerá.  Solución:  Referencia los ejes X y Z.  Cada referenciado es independiente, no puedes querer hacer los dos a la vez.


----------



## gust6v0 (Dic 19, 2019)

tengo la misma duda, estoy reparando una maquina de inyeccion roboshot milacrom y emite una falla parecida DS0300, alquien sabe el procedimiento de recuperar el cero de la maquina.

gracias


----------

